# Red Belly Missing Tail



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Had a Red Belly get its Tail bitten off maybe a month or so ago. Put him in a quarantine/hospital tank and nothing has grown back yet?

I guess hes gonna be a stubby all his life. Water was 80-84 and treated with salt.

Hes eye is messed up a little bit too, but he is a mean SOB!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont think the bone will grow back....he might need he owen tank.....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The tail won't regenerate in this case--the part the fin grows out of has been bitten off. If he's lasted a month he'll live but he's going to have to be a solo fish for the rest of his life. If you put him in with other Reds they'll just eat him.
Just out of curiosity, how does he swim? Does he eat well?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with Dan.

He is an otherwise good lookin' fish though!
Would love to see some video of him swimmin' and eatin'...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I agree with Dan.
> 
> He is an otherwise good lookin' fish though!
> Would love to see some video of him swimmin' and eatin'...


hes a mean SOB! eats regularly, swims ok, just wiggles around, not as fast as with a tail like you would expect.

Hes going to be kept in his own tank, well see how it goes.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

any update on your fish?how is he doing?


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah post a video of the little guy


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

you should get him a prosthetic tail.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

yes and we will star the fish in the new horror flick " PIRANHA 3 THE REVENGE OF THE PROSTHETIC TAIL"


----------

